
Study of SSD Reliability in Enterprise Deployments [pdf] - kstenerud
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/fast20-maneas.pdf
======
mkj
13% of failures being silently lost writes is a bit worrisome. A real reason
for ZFS or similar.

